# long island, ny



## DareYouToJump (Dec 4, 2012)

i can not tell you how excited i am to find this forum! is there any one in the area (nassau/queens/eastern suffolk-ish) that knows of a pre-existing or would like to start a little crochet/knitting goup?


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome from Pennsylvania,we moved here from Seaford,L.I.20 years ago..if I were still there,I'd be glad to join you...


----------



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi,

I fit that category. I am in the Rockaway Five Town area. Let me know if you are interested. I would love to join.

Debbie


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

There is a group that meets every Friday morning at 11:00 AM at the Fresh Meadows library on the LIE. It has grown quite large and is a lot of fun.


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi,

I am in Nassau County. Let me know if you start a group.

Vivian


----------



## PegFACS (Jun 10, 2011)

There are two groups in Southampton, one meets on Wednesdays from 2-4 pm at the Historical Museum and the other meets on Thursdays from 4-6pm at the library.


----------



## PegFACS (Jun 10, 2011)

There are two groups in Southampton, one meets on Wednesdays from 2-4 pm at the Historical Museum and the other meets on Thursdays from 4-6pm at the library.


----------



## bgjcd (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm in Williston Park in Nassau County and would love to meet some fellow knitters. I am free from 4:00 on.


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm in Glen Head in Nassau County and agree with "bgjcd" I would love to meet some fellow knitters. I am retired so any-time will be fine.


----------



## MOM313 (May 21, 2012)

I'm from Bayside and haven't seen anything nearby.


----------



## DareYouToJump (Dec 4, 2012)

wow! thank you all for your replies! i didn't realize there were so many of us near by! and i didn't expect everyone to answer so promptly (this forum is great!) 

honestly, i won't be able to do anything till april most likely (like i said, i didn't expect to get replies so quick!) i work in a tax office for the season (jan-april are 76 hour work weeks!). 

i will come back and post here once my schedule frees up. if someone creates a group of us before then, i would be happy to join it come april!


----------



## MOM313 (May 21, 2012)

Never been to a group before. Does everyone work on the same things or do individual projects? Thanks for any info you can give me. I live in Bayside and woud be interested in coming.


----------



## PegFACS (Jun 10, 2011)

Everyone works on their own projects. At my group we share a lot of patterns. There is always something interesting and new.


----------



## MOM313 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks. Is the group in Fresh Meadows meeting all through Dec.?


----------



## evaledda1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi, I'm from Queens, a lefty, and looking also for a group, that meets during the day.


----------



## MOM313 (May 21, 2012)

Where do you live in Queens? I'm in Bayside.


----------



## evaledda1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I live in forest hills


----------



## MOM313 (May 21, 2012)

Maybe we could meet somewhere and discuss projects, etc. Do you ever go to Smiley's in Woodhaven?


----------



## evaledda1 (Apr 2, 2013)

yes, but find it quite crowded, and not willing to bother with left handed...


----------



## KnittingPretty1011 (May 29, 2013)

I just joined KP and found your posting. Were you able to get a group started? I live in 5 Towns and would love to have a group at night. (I work in the City.) Let me know if there's any one out there who would like to knit in a group.


----------



## MOM313 (May 21, 2012)

Nothing yet. Let me know if you get something going.


----------



## KnittingPretty1011 (May 29, 2013)

I'm in Woodmere and would like to have a group that meets in the evenings. I work in the City. Let me know if you have anybody who like to join. Mom313 on line showed and interest.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm in Laurelton and work during the week. Anyone for weekend meets alternate weeks?


----------



## KnittingPretty1011 (May 29, 2013)

This sounds good. Especially in the summer.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Smileys in Woodhaven closed; but there is one in Manhattan or you can order online. I don't understand it. I know I kept them in business. I was on a first-name basis even with the part-timer.


MOM313 said:


> Maybe we could meet somewhere and discuss projects, etc. Do you ever go to Smiley's in Woodhaven?


----------



## MOM313 (May 21, 2012)

Must have closed recently. I knew they had reduced hours.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I just found this thread (better late than never.) I also just came across a group that meets in the Floral Park library on Monday evenings 7-8:30pm and Wednesdays 11:30am-2pm. I'm planning to check out the Monday evenings. Here's the link on Ravelry.com
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/made-with-love-floral-park-ny

I'm in Franklin Square and belong to the Long Island Knitting & Crochet Guild in Merrick. It's a very active group that meets the 2nd Thursday of the month in the Merrick Club House. It's not really close to my house, but it's right off the parkway which makes the trip less tedious. Here's the link on Ravelry.com
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/long-island-knit--crochet-guild


----------



## DareYouToJump (Dec 4, 2012)

thank you for the heads up! i am in nursing school right now so my free time is scarce, but the merrick one is rather close and i'll be sure to check it out!



maur1011 said:


> I just found this thread (better late than never.) I also just came across a group that meets in the Floral Park library on Monday evenings 7-8:30pm and Wednesdays 11:30am-2pm. I'm planning to check out the Monday evenings. Here's the link on Ravelry.com
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/made-with-love-floral-park-ny
> 
> I'm in Franklin Square and belong to the Long Island Knitting & Crochet Guild in Merrick. It's a very active group that meets the 2nd Thursday of the month in the Merrick Club House. It's not really close to my house, but it's right off the parkway which makes the trip less tedious. Here's the link on Ravelry.com
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/long-island-knit--crochet-guild


----------



## evaledda1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I would...where are you located?


----------



## evaledda1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Where are you? near to Queens?


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Long Island Knit & Crochet Guild is meeting this Thursday at the Merrick Golf Course Clubhouse, 2550 Clubhouse Road, Merrick, NY 11556.

It's Pot Luck night. So bring your knitting and your appetite. 1st meeting is free, so come check it out. http://www.ravelry.com/groups/long-island-knit--crochet-guild


----------



## Boriken74 (Nov 16, 2014)

Consult your local librarian and start your own. I volunteer at mine and teach basics to the children. Some moms join and I've learned some techniques from them. Another friend of mine stated an adult "friendly" knitting/crochet group at library near her too. Many have joined and I attend sometimes. It's fun to learn new stitches and patterns from others


----------



## Boriken74 (Nov 16, 2014)

Consult your local librarian and start your own. I volunteer at mine and teach basics to the children. Some moms join and I've learned some techniques from them. Another friend of mine stated an adult "friendly" knitting/crochet group at library near her too. Many have joined and I attend sometimes. It's fun to learn new stitches and patterns from others


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

maur1011 said:


> I just found this thread (better late than never.) I also just came across a group that meets in the Floral Park library on Monday evenings 7-8:30pm and Wednesdays 11:30am-2pm. I'm planning to check out the Monday evenings. Here's the link on Ravelry.com
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/made-with-love-floral-park-ny
> 
> I'm in Franklin Square and belong to the Long Island Knitting & Crochet Guild in Merrick. It's a very active group that meets the 2nd Thursday of the month in the Merrick Club House. It's not really close to my house, but it's right off the parkway which makes the trip less tedious. Here's the link on Ravelry.com
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/long-island-knit--crochet-guild


So I finally got to the Floral Park meeting at the Library. Lovely women and very welcoming. I will be going back next week. While I was there, they inquired about what I was working on and told me about the charity project they were working on. Two members were helping beginners with crochet. Both knitters and crocheters in a very informal setting. There was another newbie there as well. Nice group that is open to new members. No fee.


----------

